# Quad Suits



## Bekachu (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm planning on making a wolf quad suit, but I'm having trouble finding tutorials and instructions on how to make it. I went through alot of tuts on sculpting foam, digigrade, and  the stilts, but I'm looking for something that can help explain the pattern for the body suit. Any help for a noob?

Also, about how much will all the materials cost?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 15, 2009)

You're kinda on your own as far as suit patterns and tutorials go. I've seen some suit tests on Youtube that might give you some hints.

A pattern for the body part would be done by making the stilts/extensions for your arms work of you, then doing a duct tape dummy. You would then use the dummy as a pattern. This is all complicated by it being a quadsuit. Can't work on it to fit it if you're arms are supporting you ...

You might want to PM Beastcub on this.

_Kellan_


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Beastcub does seem to be the authority, make sure to get a handler if you're wearing it out though, or to a con for that matter as you'll be especially susceptible to surprise buttsex :V .


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 19, 2009)

I have no idea, but it would be awesome. If you do it you gotta post pictures. and yeah, take a handler with you.


----------



## Anuvia (Feb 26, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/quadsuits/profile

That would be the best place to get the information you're seeking.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

I've always wanted to make a quad suit =3  I wanna see pictures when you're done!! =D

Also, it may help to buy a lot of really really cheap fabric, and make experimental patterns with that. That way you can mess around with it and make adjustments and you won't be wasting expensive faux fur =3 A duct tape dummy would also probably help beaucoups. Wrap and pin with the cheap fabric! =3


----------

